# Posted with no comment



## Bunnysarefat (May 4, 2017)

https://www.amazon.com/Dandelion-Taraxacum-officinale-Seed-Needs/dp/B0042HY3LO


----------



## wartee (Mar 27, 2018)




----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Bunnysarefat said:


> https://www.amazon.com/Dandelion-Taraxacum-officinale-Seed-Needs/dp/B0042HY3LO


I tossed a couple handfuls of these on @Redtenchu's lawn last time I was in Shawnee.


----------



## Bunnysarefat (May 4, 2017)

1lb of crabgrass seed! That's got to be millions of seeds.


----------



## Redtenchu (Jan 28, 2017)

Ware said:


> I tossed a couple handfuls of these on Redtenchu's lawn last time I was in Shawnee.


:lol: :lol: :lol:

Nothing but Bermuda can survive in my compacted clay soil.


----------



## SCGrassMan (Dec 17, 2017)

Bunnysarefat said:


> https://www.amazon.com/Dandelion-Taraxacum-officinale-Seed-Needs/dp/B0042HY3LO


Oh wow, my old neighbor used to get these for free! You just take a pinch and roll them up inside a marble sized mud ball and toss them over the fence. Next time it rains they're good to go!

Actually no I think it was milk thistle, or maybe it was both.


----------



## dfw_pilot (Jan 28, 2017)

Ware said:


> I tossed a couple handfuls of these on Redtenchu's lawn last time I was in Shawnee.


*"Oh yeah. See, there's another dandelion seed. Right there."*


----------



## Bunnysarefat (May 4, 2017)

No comment


----------



## Llano Estacado (Jul 18, 2017)

Bunnysarefat said:


> No comment


----------



## Bunnysarefat (May 4, 2017)

Llano Estacado said:


> Bunnysarefat said:
> 
> 
> > No comment


Lol yeah I saw those election signs in your yard. Going hard with the local elections. I love it. This site is not political really, which is nice, but I just can't help myself... Btw I also love celebration Bermuda. Hell of a grass. Nothing else quite like it IMO.


----------

